# trim then dry vs. dry then trim



## trichnut (May 31, 2007)

im guessing that most people dry then trim but this run im thinking of doing propetual harvest so that the lower buds can thicken up.  Iv noticed that when you brake down and trim the bud when its freshly trimmed it isnt all that hard to trim like it is with wet soggy buds that have been hanging for 3 days.

so here is the thing is there a down side to trimming it first then letting it dry?
im also noticing that it drys much faster. no stem or leaves to hold excess moisture.  the buds dry in about 5 days the branch with buds and leaf dry in about 7-9 days.


----------



## overgrow420 (May 31, 2007)

i trim then dry. i save more resin glands and get more scissor hash. it also dries about 40% faster.


----------



## PhreakDogg (Jun 3, 2007)

yep, trim then dry here too


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 8, 2007)

yer same here trim then dry its alot easier snipping them leaves off whilst wet


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

Trim then dry ..it don't have that dried hay or dried grass smell that way.plus it's less messy and you knock less trich's loose when the plant is still wet. When it's dry trich's can be easily knocked off.


----------

